# Fulltimer hopefull



## taradt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello everyone. I was hopeing to get some info and advice before I do the *MOVE*! I am going to use my 4000 student loan at the end of next september to buy an old rv and live full time in it. My mom and I always had the dream of doing it but I lost her recently so I will be giving it a go solo. I am handicapped but I don't think it should be a problem. I live on 584.00 dollars a month in ssi/ssdi and that will most likely be my only income because I haven't worked in many years and that looks grubbly on an application. And besides that I've got the good lord watching out for me so I'm not worried. (I hope to do some witnessing too. That's part of the reason for the trip.I'm a christian, not a holy roller...haha) Anyway, Since my income will be so minimal, how do you find the free and cheap places to stay? I've been looking on the internet and for the most part, things are a little over my head. Is it possible to travel with no hookups except maybe once a week? What is the real deal about batteries and generaters? Since all of the things (including the rv) come out of the 4000 i'm getting, what would you all think would be priorities? better tires, vs. batteries etc...? I thought it would be better and more accurate to ask the "pros" here than all the books and dealer sites. Sorry the post is so long. I would be very gratefull for any and all advice you can give me. I'll be printing up everything for my rules to follow log book.lol I know it's gonna be tight, but I know I can make it work somehow. Thanks in advance.
Tara


----------



## Mallory (Apr 23, 2005)

Fulltimer hopefull

taradt1,
If I were you with limited funds, and wanted to have the RV
experience full time, I would seek employment at a KOA camp.
They hire retirees and all types of serious campers.
This would give you the experience, a safe environment,an income
 and a cheaper way to survive (monthly rate).
Most KOA camps I have been to are very clean, and friendly.
If you only have $4,000.00 dollars, I think your better bet
is to buy a used conversion van.  Better off buying a better
one and make payments.  Do your homework and have the vehicle
gone completely over by a reputable mechanic before making a commitment.
$4,000.00 doesn't buy much these days.
I bought a Chevy Camaro for $4,000 in 1975.
My used 24 ft.1999 RV cost me $25,000 and I thought that was good, but it was in top shape.
If your traveling alone, a conversion van and a good fierce dog
is all you need. Ofcourse your faith in God is important.keep him by your side at all times.
Don't pick up any hitch hikers, watch out for people who are too friendly, and make sure everyone knows your dog is an attack dog
who takes no treats.
There are a lot of unstable people out there.
Good Luck


----------



## janicenlarry (Apr 25, 2005)

Fulltimer hopefull

Isnt that an illegal use of student loan money?  Dont think that is what the taxpayers had in mind when they loaned you that money.


----------



## Mallory (Apr 25, 2005)

Fulltimer hopefull

Maybe this was a re-embursement for funds she already
covered.
We must not jump to conclusions.   :question:


----------



## taradt1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Fulltimer hopefull

Thanks for the very useful info Mallory. I will give that a try if they are willing to. (People seem to be scared of employing us *gimps* sometimes lol)I don't have a dog and I don't think my cat would approve if I did...lol... And yes this is *my* extra money not the schools..I know the good lord will protect me as he always has even though I didn't deserve it. Happy and good travels to you Mallory. I did think of other questions though. With the price of gas so high and good people having to pay for bad peoples driving for insurance rates, How much do you think it will cost to fill up the tanks and have insurance will be? I don't even know how big the gas tanks are.I know you can't be exact, but a ball park would do just for curiosity sake.I would hope that starting out around October are right before christmas will be helpful and not crowded.Thanks again..Tara  :laugh:


----------



## Mallory (Apr 26, 2005)

Fulltimer hopefull

Tara, 
The price of fuel is going to be higher this summer
with no hope of dropping for awhile.
The size of your vehicle and its condition will 
determine your fuel cost.  That is why I would suggest
a conversion van. It is the cheapest way to go and again
the type, age and condition of your vehicle is the factor
on all costs.
Insurance varies to with vehicle age, your driving record,
home location,and insurance company.
You just have to do the research to find your best affordable 
vehicle & insurance.
You call yourself a "gimp"
 Don't do that.  
There are many disabled individuals out there having a great time traveling.
You can do it.  Give yourself credit, you have come this far.
Good Luck!
Blessings
Mallory


----------



## turnipbwc (Apr 26, 2005)

Fulltimer hopefull

taradt1,

Mallory is right about the conversion van. I have one (class B) and I get 16 MPG on a trip and 13 around town. Mine has everything the bigger Class A's and 5th wheels have. They are saying the price of gas here this summer will be $2.35 @ gallon. I don't see how you are going to make it on $584 a month without geting a job like Mallory said. If you are geting SSI and/or SS disability you may not be allowed to work. If that is the case I don't what you will do. Whatever it is, Good Luck.
turnip42


----------

